# Sir Edric's Temple now out at Smashwords!



## thaddeus6th (Oct 31, 2013)

Sir Edric's Temple, the comedy I wrote after the first draft of the start got a warm reception here, is now up at Smashwords:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/373077

It's $2.99, and until the 7th of November the code KF49K will cut the price by two-thirds.


When Sir Edric Greenlock, the Hero of Hornska, is summoned to attend the  King in the dead of night he fears imminent execution. Committing  adultery is frowned upon in King Lawrence's domains, especially when  it's with Lawrence's wife. The King, however, has something else in  mind. Priceless royal treasures have been stolen, and the King  dispatches Sir Edric to retrieve them in a mission that could  optimistically be described as suicidal.

Accompanied by his  pathologically loyal manservant Dog, the prudish elf Lysandra, and a man  called Colin, he must travel to the Unholy Temple to retrieve the royal  treasures from a mysterious thief.


----------



## Abernovo (Oct 31, 2013)

Good to hear, Thad. I really like the book blurb. 

Where's me piggy bank?


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 1, 2013)

And it's now up on Amazon:
Sir Edric's Temple eBook: Thaddeus White: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

Glad you like the blurb. I always find that tricky, and the formatting took an unexpectedly long time so I was a bit sleepy when I came up with the description.


----------



## Moonbat (Nov 1, 2013)

Ah, so that's what Sir Edric looks like 

I look forward to reading it Thadd.


----------

